# recoil spring?



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Working on a weedeater featherlite 150 mph blower
model is FL 1500

customer brought it in with the cord hanging out. i figured $10 plus parts if needed.

took it apart & of course the spring popped out, wife lauged, i thought "fun, fun, fun"

anyway, coiled the spring back up & put it back together, but i cannot for the life of me see what holds the spring to the reel. the reel has a cutout that is beveled on one side, but it really doesn't hold the spring.

am i missing a part from the reel? or is it broken off?

any reason i can't just open that rounded end of the spring up & hook it onto the reel?

pics (cheap camera, sorry)
Thanks, --Lucky
http://www.xz550.com/other/1.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/other/2.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/other/3.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/other/4.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/other/5.jpg
http://www.xz550.com/other/6.jpg


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The spring doesn't hook to the reel. The rounded end just goes into the slot on it and automatically tightens when you pull the cord.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

by slot you mean that big gap in the reel? it seems to just slip as i wind it to preload the spring...


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

all you need to do is put the pulley in, push down a little bit and turn it, you'll eventually feel it drop down into place, then you got it hooked


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

did that, i don't quite see what it should hook on. all there is is that big gap in the reel...

if it's sliping off that as i suspect, then what?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Be sure that when you are turning the reel that it is being turned in the direction it would rotate if you were pulling on the stater rope. If it still slips off the spring, it's possible the spring may be bent.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I put on the one on my 'cutaway' engine & it stayed, so yes i think the spring might have been a bit bent at the end. i put it back together, but it doesn't retract (now it's as he brought it to me with the rope hanging out)

it feels tight, so tomorrow i'll take it apart agin & try to determine where/why it's binding. Considering the spring 'poped' out when i first took it apart, i may have misdiagnosed it origianaly & it might be a binding problem AS WELL as a bent spring...


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Now since you have the spring situation figured out, I'll give you the "top secret tech tip" for fixing the sticking recoil on that model of blower.  

There are 5 screws that hold the engine housing to the blower housing. Put a small washer on each screw between the engine housing and the blower housing before you put it back together. This will give you the clearance that you need.

The problem with these blowers is that the blower housing is very flexable. Over time the blower housing "sags" (press down on the top of the handle on the engine and you can see the housing flex) and pinches the recoil pully. The washers puts the proper spacing back.

The only other way to fix it is to replace the upper blower housing.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

Hank, that's what i found & what i did, but i do appreciate the confirmation!
--Lucky


----------

